# Bulb setting option



## SDB777 (Jun 28, 2014)

Been searching Sony website for awhile now.....(to be read as full frame cameras)

Why no option for 'bulb' shutter time?  Seen nothing but 30sec listed as maximum....or have I missed one somewhere?




Scott (is there a 'hack' to take care of this issue) B


----------



## Virgil (Jun 28, 2014)

Put it manual mode and crank the shutter dial down and see if that works... That's what i have to do on my d600


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't have the camera.....yet.

All I have is 'spec sheets' online to compare with.  But in looking at the 'spec sheet' on the Nikon d600........it too is listed at 30seconds(no mention of a bulb setting)?





Scott (odd that specs are wrong) B


----------



## Designer (Jun 28, 2014)

The specs don't bother to mention the "Bulb" setting because they all have it.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 29, 2014)

On my A57, BULB appears once the shutter speed is dialed below 30s
Sony does note this in the specs

Sony : DSLR-A850 :


----------

